# Trimming giant Hygrophila corymbosa



## Snowflake311 (Apr 20, 2011)

I have some Hygrophila corymbosa it is growing like a weed. I love how it looks in the tank. It's in my 80gal and its about to reach the surface of the water. 

I know you can propagate this plant by planting a leaf. But if I cut the plant and leave it rooted will it grow nicely. I can always plant the tops of the plant that I cut off. 

So what's the bt way to trim this beast of a plant? Last time I pulled the whole plant up and then replanted the top part I cut off.


----------



## tetra73 (Aug 2, 2011)

I don't believe you can plant the leaves..... Like all stem plants, just cut at the one of the nodes area. And to plant them in the substrate. You should see side shoots growing by the node you just cut in a week or so.


----------



## secuono (Nov 19, 2009)

I'm going to go with cut the top and replant.


----------



## peachii (Jun 1, 2013)

Ours melted when we got them about 4 months ago, they have recently took off with growth and I have cut them both down to the length I want to keep them at. I replanted the top I cut off and it has rooted and started growing nicely. One lost all of it's leaves and was basically just a leafless stalk for 2 months but has sprouted leaves and is growing beautifully now. One in my 29 has sprouted 2 sides shoots at the substrate and looks beautiful and very full. If it would stay that size, it would be my favorite plant ever!

TLDR - Just cut the tops and replant them, usually they root down in a week or two.


----------



## secuono (Nov 19, 2009)

The leaves of my Hygro will grow roots if they are left floating around. So that can work, but better to just top them and plant that.


----------

